
Ask HN: Looking for a Python tutor – can anyone help? - ObsoleteMailMan
I’m looking for help from a person — Google Hangouts tutoring is fine by me.
======
Rjevski
What can you offer in exchange? Tutoring for another language? Money? Ferrero
Rocher chocolates?

Also do you have already a project in mind you’d like to build in Python? I
find it much easier to learn if you’re building a real thing rather than doing
meaningless exercises.

------
Jarwain
Not specifically what you're looking for, but #python in the freenode IRC
network (as well as #programming and #yourlanguagehere) has been an invaluable
learning resource, just to throw questions at and learn from the experience of
others. I've also helped others on these channels, which broadens my own
understanding while 'giving back'.

Not necessarily the same as a dedicated tutor, but it was helpful for me

------
sdsdsdsdsdsds
What can you offer? We probably don't want to do for money. What skills can
you share so that the person can share his python expertise

------
sethammons
What resources have you tried on your own? What is hanging you up? What OS are
you on? I really liked Learn Python the Hard Way.

------
tedmiston
There are several good Python books to start with depending on what you're
trying to build. Many of them are published by O'Reilly. Have you considered
going this route?

------
nyddle
[https://www.codementor.io/nyddle](https://www.codementor.io/nyddle)

------
tux0
How much could you pay?

------
komi24
How can I help you ?

